# Show us your shrimp tank 2013



## Otto72

Well, I made a post like this here about two years ago and can't seem to find it again.
So I though I would start a new one as I know you all have some awesome Shrimp tanks out there.
Don't be shy let's see your masterpieces


----------



## NanoJames

I'll start the ball rolling mate! It's not a shrimp only but definitely has plenty of shrimp in it.


----------



## Lindy

My 54l crs/cbs tank


----------



## Ian Holdich

A couple of mine. 


dwarf puffer3 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


snap shot by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Iain Sutherland

IMG_3568 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


----------



## DTL

40L 1 


 

40L 2


----------



## Fishy Did




----------



## Fishy Did

I keep Amano shrimp in here, with Norman's lampeyes and chilli reds, the last few months I added RCS and they are taking over


----------



## Fishy Did

Ha! and by the way I had to remove the pygmy cory, which turned out to be a good move anyway ... but thats another story


----------



## Fishy Did




----------



## Fishy Did

F1 tank., 2' by 1' footprint


----------



## Fishy Did

A big friends grandsons were growing tadpoles at the top of the garden, a noble pursuit, but the tank is better than that?!


----------



## Otto72

Lovely looking setups, lots of inspiration


----------



## RolyMo

Agreed Otto72. Very inspirational!! Love em. Keeps making me think I should get another/larger tank. 
R


----------



## aliclarke86

Just moved about 70 bees in here today from another tank that I've taken down. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Otto72

RolyMo said:
			
		

> Keeps making me think I should get another/larger tank.


 
And this is how the shrimp addiction starts  



			
				aliclarke86 said:
			
		

> Just moved about 70 bees in here today from another tank that I've taken down.



Looking good  What size tank is that?


----------



## aliclarke86

Its about 70 Ltr. Im setting up the one I just took down for sepeating the best of them for breeding

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Otto72

What grades you aiming for  aliclarke86?


----------



## aliclarke86

Well that's a good question and one I can't answer 100% if I could I would have a rack set up with a lot more tanks than I have now.... I have a few prl ready to go in when its ready hopefully some prl/shadow f1 from mike when the weather settles. I think I may end up selling on the low grade offspring from this new tank to fund my obsession  but I will see if I can get some nice colour and markings from them on the way. At the moment I was just keeping them only recently have I had thoughts about any sort of selective breeding 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy

aliclarke86 said:


> I could I would have a rack set up with a lot more tanks than I have now.


HaHa... the sickness has set in.....


----------



## basil

Another 6 months Ali, you'll be planning more tanks......!


----------



## RONY11

This is my 52 litres Orange Neo's tank


----------



## Andy Thurston

Not quite everybody else's standard but heres my 30l


----------



## Otto72

RONY11 said:


> This is my 52 litres Orange Neo's tank


 
Lovely layout, very inspiring 

What substrate and ph is that?


----------



## Andy Thurston

ph is around 7, I havn't checked it for a while, my ph pen is at my mates. The substrate is fluval stratum with a little bit of quartz sand. The tanks about a week old but started with mature substrate and filter media.


----------



## Andy Thurston

RONY11 said:


> This is my 52 litres Orange Neo's tank


 
 seriously though. I'd love to come up with something like this


----------



## RONY11

Otto72 said:


> Lovely layout, very inspiring
> 
> What substrate and ph is that?


 
Thank you for the compliments.
The substrate is New Amazonia 2
Tank parameters are: PH 6.8 KH 3 GH 7 TDS 380 PPM Temp.23 degrees.
Water change 15% weekly.
The shrimp are fed 2-3 times a week.
The tank is 3 months old (cycled 2 months).
Inhabitants are 20 Orange neo's, 5 Ottos, 3 ramshorns (2 blue,1 red),a few pond snails and malaysian trumpet snails.
Last week found 3 females berried out of which 2 dropped and 1 is still carrying.


----------



## jojouk

My moss needs a bit of a trim...


----------



## Ryan Thang To

My 22 litre crs tank
Ignore the 2 rocks as they are there to keep the wood down


----------



## Graham01

Some gorgeous tanks & shrimps here I currently have 6 shrimp tanks on the go soon to be 8 will have to take some pics & post them on here but my pics never come out like any of the stunning pics here


----------



## aliclarke86

Go for it Graham no one will judge you photography!! Is that one of yours in your avatar?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham01

Unfortunately lot I have a few Taiwan bee shrimp but no blue bolts at the moment definitely on the want list though


----------



## aliclarke86

I don't have any Taiwan bees, only crs and a few prl. In an ideal world the Mrs would see shrimp as an investment rather than an expenditure!!

Come on get your pics up pal 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham01

I am on the look out for some good quality prl for a new tank I am setting up
when my Mrs asks how much shrimp cost I always leave a 0 of the end 
Will take some pics next weekend when I have some more time & some natural daylight to help with the pic quality


----------



## aliclarke86

Well stick around on here mate. After 25 posts you can access the for sale section. George farmer sometimes sells on some juvies and they are top notch

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham01

That's great to know always on the look out for some quality shrimp


----------



## RolyMo

Plus some of the sponsors have some great quality shrimp.


----------



## steveno

Here a of pic my own PRL shrimp only tank, which was set up tail end of last year.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS

Not as good as most as you guys but here is my red cherry/sakura 20L nano.Cheers Mark


----------



## MARKCOUSINS

Dropbox - 2014-01-20 21.38.07.jpg
A few of the tank residents!Cheers Mark


----------



## Lindy

This is the new set up for the taiwan/prl hybrids. 















Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86

Wow lindy that looks fantastic! 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy

Thanks, it's got a bit of everything in it! I got new wood for the new tank so this was all leftovers. I'm actually quite pleased how it turned out but looking forward to everything growing in.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86

thought I would dig this thread up again even though its clearly not 2013 any longer

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

RCS by AWB70, on Flickr

My 5Gall RCS tank. I know, with the benefit of hind sight I shouldn't  have used a red coloured gravel. It wasn't a planned tank I just had some cat litter and all the hardware lying about and thought I'd knock something together to experiment with shrimp. When numbers get too high I put some in my main tank but I have a female Krib in there from a previous set up which is partial. Doesn't' get them all though, just before lights off I see four or five starting to make their way out from cover. 

When the Krib dies I was hoping to get all (best I can anyway) the RCS into the main tank and try another variety of shrimp in this one, probably CRS. Or, I may strip this down and use the hardware on an Aqua-one cube I was given with some proper dark shrimp substrate in. Before that I was planning to carpet some plants which should show up the shrimp better but this setup is on my office desk and I rarely get to work on it with being away on site most of the time.

Once a week a 40% water change with de-chlo tapwater, very soft at source in fact no measurable hardness. Co2 through diffuser with FE about 1bps and pps-pro dosed whenever I feel like it  I could probably do nothing with this tank and it would look the same. I do it just to feel like I'm involved in some way. 

RCS Fts by AWB70, on Flickr

Full tank shot, ultimately better than staring at a spread sheet or a cliché motivational poster.


----------



## NanoJames

All great tanks folks, the shrimp community is thriving!


----------

